# My wife is getting a kick out of this.........



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2004)

.....I've been trying to catch this joker early and late making a mistake. No luck yet. Thought rain might help, but all I caught was a cold.  Awoke one morning to look out and see a fresh rub out back. My wife got a kick out of that one for sure. It's bad for the buck to rub it in my face, but my wife...............


----------



## Todd E (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## HT2 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Todd.....*

Take her to the woods and let "HER" shoot him!!!!!!!!!


----------

